# What happened to Golden Malrin?



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

We used to take Golden Malrin and sprinkle about a tablespoon of the golden particles in an aluminum plate and it would attract and kill flies until the plate was overflowing with dead flies. I recently bought a can of Golden Malrin and it is now robin egg blue instead of golden. I put some in a plate like we used to do and in two days not a dead fly. I tried this several times in different locations but no dead flies. 

I heard here and from others that Golden Malrin will kill a **** if they eat it. I baited a trap last night with a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a tablespoon of Golden Malrin on it, I also put in the trap a tuna can with a tablespoon of Golden Malrin and pancake syrup. This morning There was a **** in the trap, setting there as healthy as a horse after eating all the bait.

To kill ***** with Golden Malrin, are you supposed to hit them in the head with the can?

"O"


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Perhaps someone or some group complained about its dangerous qualities so the company took the chemicals out of it rather than simply ending the production of it. 
(Said tongue in cheek of course.)


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It sounds like it is now New and Improved.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I went to TSC for Blue Malrin, only to find Golden Malrin. Sounds like I need to hit the feed mill & stock up on the original Blue Malrin just in case they've changed the formula. Used to get it from DI (Dairymans Incorporated), I wonder if Hamby's or somewhere like that would have the good stuff?

I found the brand I've always used here: http://www.animalhealthexpress.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3972


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe it was spoiled somehow like moisture or something.

ok whats the difference stephen ?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

It has to be mixed in soda pop to work as **** bait.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

ksfarmer said:


> It has to be mixed in soda pop to work as **** bait.


It used to work like that, but several years ago our 'surefire' **** population decreaser quit doing it's job. **** with a belly full of Coke & Golden Malrin still running around getting into things. Like somebody else mentioned, I think they changed the formula because it sure isn't toxic to ***** like it used to be.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When it went blue color the kick flew! Previously it was golden in color.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We now use Quick Bayt for flies.

Lead poisoning for racoons.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> ok whats the difference stephen ?


Boy are you ever setting yourself up with that question! Almost to good for me to pass by.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had excellent luck with the Blue Streak product I posted above, but passed on the Golden at TSC because I was afraid the formula had changed. I called a couple of poultry people tonight & they're having great success with the golden product, so now I'm really confused. BTW, 2 of my sources mix the golden with fruit cocktail instead of real sugary cola & catfood like I've always used.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, the active ingredient in Golden is Methomyl, the active ingredient in Blue Streak is Z-9 trycosine. I know the Blue Streak achieves results often within 15 feet. Golden I have no direct experience with yet.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> It has to be mixed in soda pop to work as **** bait.


Nope! I mixed some with cat food & water & 2 ***** were dead about 3 feet from the pan the next morning.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

Caught another **** last night around 11:00 pm. It ate the bait containing two tablespoons of Golden Malrin (blue). At 3:00 am he was still alive and frisky, and at 5:30 am he was gone from the cage.

"O"


----------

